# 128 banger prop sequencer



## Hippie Crane (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey everyone. I am working on a new project which involves making a real time programmer's console which generates show sequences that can be played back using an arduino and my playback module.

My new animators console is very easy to use and allows for programming of 128 digital channels or 16 analog channels. ( 1 analog channel uses 8 digital channels ) at 16 frames per second.

It can record up to 8 digital channels at a time or 1 8-bit analog channel or 2 4-bit analog channels.

Programming is done through 2 simple stereo audio cables connected to a computer and uses audacity to capture the sequences.

when you record a new stereo track in audacity, the original stereo track will play through the audio out cable and will re-record the audio into audacity through the audio input cable along with the button presses which are stored in my proprietary audio-based show storage track ( It's similar to FSK ).

every time you do the recoding process the console duplicates the data while merging new button presses into the data.

When a sequence is finished being recorded it and be exported as a wav file and played using some sort of digital audio player. This is amazing because sequences can be played at random access. That means you can program several different similar sequences and have them randomly selected so your show isn't too repetitive.

I am going to release this project in 2 parts. The animator's console, and the playback module.

I am adamant about using this method of control and I think digital audio has only benefitted it and made it the easiest type of show storage.

I would love questions and comments about this. I will be posting updates with pictures soon.

*Questions and comments are encouraged, don't be a ghost!!!*


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Dude! I have been waiting for you to share this, I know you have been working on it a while now. I am looking forward to what you are about to roll out. I have been following your work on this in other posts and putting the pieces together that you were going to design an improved version of Animatronics. Way cool.


----------



## Hippie Crane (Sep 17, 2019)

Batbuddy said:


> Dude! I have been waiting for you to share this, I know you have been working on it a while now. I am looking forward to what you are about to roll out. I have been following your work on this in other posts and putting the pieces together that you were going to design an improved version of Animatronics. Way cool.


Yes I've made alot of design changes and i finally bought switches and an enclosure. I'm really pushing for analog control and 60 frames per second.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm a bit more of a visual learner, so reading and comprehending exactly what you're talking about is a bit of a struggle for me. If I understand it correctly, you're creating software that allows you to design, edit and replicate sequenced events using both digital and analogue outputs that can be wired to various motors, lights, etc in a prop or room.

In addition to being able to play back the sequence and add new layers of commands, you can also go back and remove certain elements?

and this is all then stored as an audio file so that you could theoretically just hook up an ipod with one, or more, sequences, to the control/Arduino board and hit play?

It seems really cool. Are you designing the hardware/control component as well?


----------



## Hippie Crane (Sep 17, 2019)

charlie said:


> I'm a bit more of a visual learner, so reading and comprehending exactly what you're talking about is a bit of a struggle for me. If I understand it correctly, you're creating software that allows you to design, edit and replicate sequenced events using both digital and analogue outputs that can be wired to various motors, lights, etc in a prop or room.
> 
> In addition to being able to play back the sequence and add new layers of commands, you can also go back and remove certain elements?
> 
> ...


yes I design everything from scratch


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hippie Crane said:


> yes I design everything from scratch


Awesome, I can't wait to see more!


----------

